# Baytown Update Including Eagle Babies!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I just couldn't hold back another day. I had to go back and get some more eagles. Finally got some new shots of the babies and discovered another eagle in the area besides the parents. Another thing happened out there a Red Tailed Hawk showed up so the male eagle had to show his authority.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WoW!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very cool.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Listen To Me When I'm Talking To You!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

beautiful pictures! i love seeing your shots


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. Great shots and what a great job you have.
Enjoy God's creation and creatures.
RT


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Those are some awesome shots. Thanks very much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very Cool! Don't mess with Mama!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Amazing, these just keep getting better. Keep them coming please!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

very cool shots...excellent work....


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice thanks for sharing.


----------

